# Game 7: Nets @ Heat (11/10/08 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, November 10th, 2008 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*



*NEW JERSEY NETS 
@ 
MIAMI HEAT*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We have an advantage at every position except PG, hopefully we get the win


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hopefully we keep up our intensity at home


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Devin Harris sat out their last game so he may or may not play tomorrow.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll be there so look out for a dude in a Timmy Hardaway jersey.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Hope this ends up being a real good game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what "bestial" means but Yi is averaging 9 and 8 on 36% shooting while Beasley is at 16 and 6. 

Give me Beasley.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

As much as we love Haslem... I'm not so sure he takes the cake over Boone at the 5...


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

myst said:


> I'm not sure what "bestial" means but Yi is averaging 9 and 8 on 36% shooting while Beasley is at 16 and 6.
> 
> Give me Beasley.


LMAO I tried to change my post after the fact I looked at his last 3 games. But yeah you caught me and you win. Damn you.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Should be a good game. Don't think I'll get to see it, just highlights for me.. Should be fun though, hopefully we don't get dominated by solid efforts from guys like Brook and Lopez..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem is a much better player than Boone. UD has brought his A game so far this year - hes a big reason why we are 3 and 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MB30 said:


> Haslem is a much better player than Boone. UD has brought his A game so far this year - hes a big reason why we are 3 and 3.


Boone has also gotten much better...but I agree that if Haslem brings his A game, he can handle Boone and keep him off the glass.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im also going to the game. those $5 seats are too good to pass up.

Ah, i remember the days we had that rivalry with the Nets board. the arguing, the fighting, the constant baiting and ****-talking....i miss it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

As a Heat and Raps fan.

I don't miss it. Same goes with Orlando...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Orlando? I dont remember that board being too active. 

As for the Nets board, yeah, those days were pretty good other than the insane Vince Carter homers that they had.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some good news, I guess..


> Center Jamaal Magloire is scheduled to have his fractured left hand examined this week and soon could be back on the court. "He's in incredible shape," coach Erik Spoelstra said. ...


Link


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Orlando? I dont remember that board being too active.
> 
> As for the Nets board, yeah, those days were pretty good other than the insane Vince Carter homers that they had.


They have one poster that pretty much ruined all of the Orlando posters reputation. I forgot his name, but he was probably the most annoying poster on BBF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Devin Harris will not play tonight. Keyon Dooling will start in his place.


> New Jersey Nets coach Lawrence Frank said at this morning's shootaround at AmericanAirlines Arena that Devin Harris would miss a second consecutive game due to a sprained left ankle.
> 
> Frank said former Heat point guard Keyon Dooling, the Fort Lauderdale native and Davie resident, would start tonight's game against the Heat in place of Harris.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Should be a good game. Don't think I'll get to see it, just highlights for me.. Should be fun though, hopefully we don't get dominated by solid efforts from guys like Brook and Lopez..


If Brook Lopez splits into two people and they both dominate us, I will be impressed.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> If Brook Lopez splits into two people and they both dominate us, I will be impressed.


hahahahaha


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> *Im also going to the game. those $5 seats are too good to pass up.*
> 
> Ah, i remember the days we had that rivalry with the Nets board. the arguing, the fighting, the constant baiting and ****-talking....i miss it.


i just tried to purchased but in the end its 10.00 with charges and fee still going to buy it though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shawn Marion is out tonight with that strained groin.


> MIAMI - Miami Heat forward Shawn Marion was held out of Monday night's game against the New Jersey Nets due to a strained right groin.
> 
> The decision was made just over an hour before tipoff at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose the starting 3 tonight then?

Daequan? Dorell? 

Most likely Diawara then huh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara will be starting in place of Marion.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Orlando? I dont remember that board being too active.
> 
> As for the Nets board, yeah, those days were pretty good other than the insane Vince Carter homers that they had.


I'm still banned from the Nets board for those days...

We used to have some intense game threads and good times during those postseason series

Of course though, we always had the last laugh :yay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

For those with the YES network, Dwyane Wade is gonna be on Center stage after the game at 10:30pm.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If you're looking for a link, it's the last night for NBA League Pass Broadband for free.

http://www.nba.com/leaguepass/online.html

Miami broadcast tonight too!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333

Good to see him finally hit a 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mario for 333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the sweet and1!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice spin and score by Beasley for the and-1......that's a hell of a play by the rookie!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Mario to Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16-14 Nets

The Zone took us out of our rhythm. 

Joel Anthony in the game which is a surprise. Nice dunk for him.

Before that basket, NJ was on a 12-2 run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3. Finally he gets his 1st basket of the game and 1st 3 of the year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-18 Nets after 1

Good start but sloppy finish to the quarter for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet reverse layup by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J. 10 already for him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our offense is struggling in the 1/2 court


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Nets are doing a good job of mixing up their D between man and zone and we continue to look very bad against their Zone.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade needs to get hot...we just needa make some shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is keeping us in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley is a freakin beast.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Beasley is having a great game. I like how he got rejected twice in a row very early in the game but went right at it on the next possession.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How is Wade getting his turnovers?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is just off tonight. Hopefully he can get it going soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> How is Wade getting his turnovers?


1 on an offensive foul, 1 bad pass in traffic, he lost the ball on a drive, and the last one just now he went up to the rim and just lost it on the wa up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Beasley to UD for the J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40-40 at the half

Miami's gonna have to do a much better job against the zone D if they are gonna win.

Great half for Beasley. 15pts 5rbs 2asts.

Hopefully Wade can get going in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Considering Beasley is the only guy who has shown up so far, down 2 is a pretty good result.

Wade can only get better in the 2nd half, which means we will dominate it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its tied. Yahoo has the wrong score.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This has been pretty painful to watch. But, it's a tie ballgame. So way better than last year. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Simmons, Dooling and Hayes are killing us. That should not happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Nets are the worst shooting team in the league yet are 6-11 from 3 tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another careless turnover for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Yi gets that 3 back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yi with another 3. Heat down 10.

They're now 9-16 from 3.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Letting Bobby Simmons make shots is pathetic. He's shooting below 30% on the season.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Joel Anthony leaves Boone open in the middle of the paint. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yi with ANOTHER 3. This is crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We dont deserve to win this. This is pathetic.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yi with ANOTHER 3. This is crazy.


This is bull****. Why are we leaving them with space there? The let them shoot till they miss strategy isn't working. Make Yi/Simmons drive it in.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is garbage tonight yet Spo is still force feeding him! Does he not realize that Beasley was killing them inside and out in the 1st half?

Maybe we could run the O through the big man?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We need to put a run together. Right now. And get this within like 5 points.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook 3s/Joel Anthony post ups are NOT what we need right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Big shot from Cook. We really needed that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

68-61 NJ after 3

Big 3 by DQ to cut the deficit to only 7


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley was quiet in the 3rd..what happened? he was on fire.

Wade needs to be vintage 4th quarter Wade for us to pull this off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice offensive rebound by Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Joel isnt gonna defensive rebound then get him out.

Thank you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Dooling answered right back with a 3. ****

Wade with another basket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-68

This is just like our other losses. We're fighting to get back in it but cant because our D doesnt get the stops when needed.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Are you kidding me? Dooling had no one even near him. The defense has just been terrible today. Hopefully Wade can keep it up and lead us out of this.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> If Joel isnt gonna defensive rebound then get him out.
> 
> Thank you.


Or at least stop passing him the ball unless he's wide open under the basket. And by wide open, I mean as wide open as Dooling was on that last 3. :azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-20 from 3 for the Nets. They are a 30% team from 3 for the season.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Or at least stop passing him the ball unless he's wide open under the basket. And by wide open, I mean as wide open as Dooling was on that last 3. :azdaja:


Games like this ought t remind us what a pathetic rebounding team we are without Marion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Quinny for 3!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** **** **** YI for 3 ****!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Somebody smack Yi. Just throw the ball at his head when he's not looking. That's just crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant get any stops..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:curse:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VC for 3. This is both amazing and frustrating as hell!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Vince Carter has decided the Heat won't win the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

59%. That's what the Nets are shooting from 3. 59%. And they've taken 22 of them. :azdaja: :curse: :basel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3.

NOW PLAY SOME D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Nets just cant miss right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade banks in a 3.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade with a 3... Watch the Nets respond.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yikes. Boone airballs the free throw and misses the 2nd


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade to the FT line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333

Heat down 1

timeout NJ!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh ****!!! Wade just pulls up and drills it from 25+feet out. :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade is on fiya!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need to continue getting stops now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow Dwyane is in the zone!

We just gotta play good D...No way Lawrence Frank will stick with that zone now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hack a Boone in effect


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha!Hack a Boone!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ ties it up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Vince misses a 3 but UD fouled YI. Yi to the line for 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off the glass to tie it up


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade to the foul line. Tie game!!! :bananallama:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits both.

Heat up 90-88 with 1:07 left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade gives us the lead!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD and he's fouled. UD to the line for 2 with the Heat up 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits 1-2. Heat up 3 with 41 seconds left.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Woo... Haslem scared me.

If they score, give the ball to freaking Beasley. He'll score or get fouled and swish them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Win or lose, Wade is just freaking amazing. Struggling all game long yet turns it on when it matters most.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carter hits a layup. 32 seconds left


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Awesome game tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the pull-up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boone gets a dunk off the put back.

14 seconds left.

Its a free throw game now for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn hits both. Heat up 3.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Quinn hit both!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VC traveled! HEat ball!

Quinn to the line to ice the game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn hits both again!

Dooling dunks it,

Quinn to the line for 2. Great win for the Heat!

Quinn hits both again!

Game over. Heat win 99-94!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Quinny for starter!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade :worthy:

33pts on 9-18, 4-7 from 3, 

19 in the 4th on 6-7 shooting

Beasley with 19pts 6rbs 4asts and he kept us in this game in the 1st half.

DQ was also huge in the 2nd half. 4-7 from 3


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:woot:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> I'll be there so look out for a dude in a Timmy Hardaway jersey.





IbizaXL said:


> Im also going to the game. those $5 seats are too good to pass up.





MiamiHeat03 said:


> i just tried to purchased but in the end its 10.00 with charges and fee still going to buy it though.


You guys watched an awesome game. Hope you guys stayed until the end


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat 99, Nets 94*


> *
> Dwyane Wade 3-point specialist? Who would have thought?
> *
> That's three consecutive 30-point efforts from Wade, matching his career high.
> ...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I definitely stayed for the whole game and it was awesome.

Wade wasn't playing too well in the first half, but he was unstoppable in the 4th. When he shows that range he can't be stopped because his first step is so damn quick. 

We really had no business winning that game but with Wade anything can happen I guess.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> I'm still banned from the Nets board for those days...
> 
> We used to have some intense game threads and good times during those postseason series
> 
> Of course though, we always had the last laugh :yay:



I asked to be banned a while back so I wouldnt get caught up in those days...lol

I just recently asked to be un banned, and they obliged.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats incredible that Wade can play that poorly for the majority of the game, then still end with 33 points and just about every shot to ice the 4th.

Didn't see the game, but sounds like a great ending. We're over .500!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Vintage Wade, now available with 3 ball upgrade!


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

anybody else see the heat 4-2 or better in the next six games?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

4putt said:


> anybody else see the heat 4-2 or better in the next six games?


We can hope...let's just take this one game at a time!


----------

